# Cool Weater Critter Tales



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

KarenStein said:


> It really did scare the crap out of me!


So the Starling did you a favour!!

I don't know much about cats and shelters, but I would hope they have some form of tic protection since I assume you have lyme disease down there.


----------



## KarenStein (May 30, 2016)

This area has hordes of fleas, and some ticks. 

There are several products out there to control fleas. The best ones come in tiny tubes and are applied to the skin between the shoulder blades. One dose protects the cat for a month.

One brand - Revolution - also protects against ticks.

As the cats are generally kept indoors, I usually only have to treat them upon arrival. The crawl space expedition was a special treat, and this is the first time unwanted critters came back with the cats. So, I'll have to treat the affected cats. At about $15 per dose, I try to avoid this expense if I can!


----------

